# Milwaukee Not Radio Friendly



## 65535 (Jan 16, 2011)

Charged up my M18 batteries at home tonight found out when on the same duplex outlet (same power-strip actually) as a radio, it doesn't play nice with the radio reception, works fine on a separate outlet in the same garage though.

Don't mind the bad music, slim pickings on the air at the time.







Just for notes. It is an older Denon 2 Channel Integrated Receiver/Amp.

Think I may have to throw a ferrite choke on this things power cord. Yeesh.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

My Ridgid chargers were good for that too.

As for the music, I kinda dig Pink.:laughing:


----------



## Madmaxz (Dec 19, 2010)

Dewalt does it as well. I was surprised when switching to makita LXT no more issues with radio interference!


----------



## DuMass (Feb 6, 2008)

I notice that with my other Dewalt chargers too when they are placed next to the radio, but the funny thing is, as long as I have it tuned to a station with a strong signal, the charger that’s built into my Dewalt Radio doesn’t seem to interfere with FM reception while it’s charging a battery.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

They all do that.


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

I have my Milwaukee radio plugged into a power strip with Milwaukee, Bosch, DeWalt and Makita chargers. Never noticed any reception problems. The radio is sitting right next to the chargers, too.


----------



## Rivers Edge (Apr 8, 2009)

My Milwaukee radio does the same thing. I asked one of my friends about it, who is an electronics tech and he said place a ferrite coil at the end of the cord on each charger. He said this would take care of the interference. I haven't tried it yet but he said I can pick them up at Radio Shack.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

really lone?pink? i took you for more of a neil diamond or perry como type:whistling

i have the bosch power box, no issues that ive noticed

if you want some crazy feedback do to a cordless tool though, if you have a electric guitar plug it in then hold your cordless next to it and pull the trigger.. that gives some crazy noizes because of hte magnets in the drill and the pickups


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> My Milwaukee radio does the same thing. I asked one of my friends about it, who is an electronics tech and he said place a ferrite coil at the end of the cord on each charger.


Should help indeed, sometimes ground pins fall off too. :shifty:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

loneframer said:


> As for the music, I kinda dig Pink.:laughing:


Hummm…..My daughter likes this Pink stuff??? (*=*)


----------



## Rob PA (Aug 30, 2010)

yeah my dewalt does that....it plays better sometimes plugged in...grounded

and sometimes its better on its own go figure


----------



## 65535 (Jan 16, 2011)

Neither the charger or radio are grounded in this case, could help.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

thats the best place for a dewalt radio...burried in the ground


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

loneframer said:


> My Ridgid chargers were good for that too.
> 
> As for the music, I kinda dig Pink.:laughing:


Did I see 2 homos kissing each other??? And then a claf sucking the milk out of a line of bound up womens tits??? Say it isn't so [=*_*=]


----------



## Rob PA (Aug 30, 2010)

yes 2 homos...but the calf sucking the milk was disappointing...might as well just do it straight out the tits


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

I have a Milllwaukee radio. It's a decent radio and I like the fact that I can play my Ipod on it. 
But, I recently got a nee *Husky LCD work light* and when the light get's turned on the reception 
goes to zero on stations with normally a strong signal.:wallbash: Anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## 65535 (Jan 16, 2011)

Sir Mixalot said:


> I have a Milllwaukee radio. It's a decent radio and I like the fact that I can play my Ipod on it.
> But, I recently got a nee *Husky LCD work light* and when the light get's turned on the reception
> goes to zero on stations with normally a strong signal.:wallbash: Anyone else experiencing this?


It's probably something similar to the charger, using high frequency power supplies there is localized radio interference.


----------



## DecksEtc (Oct 27, 2004)

Inner10 said:


> They all do that.


Ditto.

(And it bugs the crap out of me too!)


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

65535 said:


> It's probably something similar to the charger, using high frequency power supplies there is localized radio interference.


That type of light is rechargable. So even when it's unplugged and I turn the light on, the station on the radio completely goes to static.:sad:


----------



## 65535 (Jan 16, 2011)

Sir Mixalot said:


> That type of light is rechargable. So even when it's unplugged and I turn the light on, the station on the radio completely goes to static.:sad:


 The circuit that powers the LED array probably has high frequency components on it, though I'm surprised they leak enough power to interfere with FM.


----------



## jonbuilder (Apr 22, 2011)

love the music lol


----------

